# Blueberry



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

My blueberries have been in the ground for 2 years and look to finally have given up the ghost. Raspberry canes i planted a few weeks ago seem to be doing really well though.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lightfoot said:


> My blueberries have been in the ground for 2 years and look to finally have given up the ghost. Raspberry canes i planted a few weeks ago seem to be doing really well though.


Raspberries I find have been pretty easy. I really like my everbearing gold ones. Picking fruit off them in October is great. Had some blueberries a few years back and got rid of them. Not the right soil. Need.that low ph. Son and daughter in law bought 5 plants this Spring. So trying again. Got more time now that I am retired. Added a bunch of peat and hopefully can fertilize and get that soil right.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Im amazed at the cost of all nursery stock these days. My Dad and neighbors would allow someone to dig up some raspberries (reds) that were in the aisle. Just dont leave any 'holes' for someone to step into.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

stickman1978 said:


> Raspberries I find have been pretty easy. I really like my everbearing gold ones. Picking fruit off them in October is great. Had some blueberries a few years back and got rid of them. Not the right soil. Need.that low ph. Son and daughter in law bought 5 plants this Spring. So trying again. Got more time now that I am retired. Added a bunch of peat and hopefully can fertilize and get that soil right.


Soil acidifier used for hydrangeas is very helpful.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

22 Chuck said:


> Im amazed at the cost of all nursery stock these days.


look into your local county Conservation District. They have an annual tree sale that includes many other things. Very reasonable prices


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

stickman1978 said:


> Raspberries I find have been pretty easy. I really like my everbearing gold ones. Picking fruit off them in October is great. Had some blueberries a few years back and got rid of them. Not the right soil. Need.that low ph. Son and daughter in law bought 5 plants this Spring. So trying again. Got more time now that I am retired. Added a bunch of peat and hopefully can fertilize and get that soil right.


Been growing blues for a few years now with great success. To acidify the soil I use elemental sulfur. You can buy on amazon. Apply good amount of the powder and work it into the soil. May take a few months as the bacteria digest and eventually create Sulfuric acid, reducing pH. Also, add tons of acidic organic matter. Pine needles do wonders. Also, top coat with pine bark mulch/nuggets. As they break down they help maintain acidity and add organic matter. Best of luck!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

BoonDog said:


> Been growing blues for a few years now with great success. To acidify the soil I use elemental sulfur. You can buy on amazon. Apply good amount of the powder and work it into the soil. May take a few months as the bacteria digest and eventually create Sulfuric acid, reducing pH. Also, add tons of acidic organic matter. Pine needles do wonders. Also, top coat with pine bark mulch/nuggets. As they break down they help maintain acidity and add organic matter. Best of luck!


Got a good amount of ground up pine cones that the squirrels have provided that I am using for mulch.


----------

